# Hong Kong Cyberport



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Located in Pok Fu Lam, this is a project that will house the HK offices of multinational IT companies. It also includes a mall and a Le Meridian Hotel


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

More Cyberport


----------



## satit28 (Mar 9, 2005)

quite cyber indeed...........


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

A visit to the Cyberport post office


----------



## Urban Dave (Apr 18, 2004)

Really modern and very good looking!


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Cool!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Related thread : http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=242232


----------



## MIKERU Z (Nov 7, 2005)

Ultra modern, it looks great!!


----------

